# Yellow River, 2 short trips...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Guess Lake in Holt sat. morn looking for some bass. It was a decent trip, we caught 8 bass 2 keepers. All bass came on crankbaits and trick worms...

Then went this morn. to a slough off the river in Milligan caught about 20 bream mostly bluegill, some shellcrackers,and goggle eyes. Also 2 good jackfish and a mudfish... Fun weekend of fishing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice work fish. Is the area around that canoe launch off hwy 87 any good? Ive heard a few different things about the yellow river. Probably gonna take my new kayak down and try it out next weekend.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

I actually like jackfish... Do you eat em too????


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea I love them...I let the ones this morning go though.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Spots are hard to beat :thumbsup:


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Nice!*

That there is a pretty bass. I also eat jackfish, but I can't shake the northern accent when I call them pickerel. It's been ages since I caught one. Maybe your pictures will motivate me to go after a few.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like ah spotted bass, nice looking fish.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice little mess of fish there


----------

